# Lovely free pattern from Berroco



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Leocadia.pdf


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Very pretty combination of Knit & crochet. There was a topic just a few days ago about knitting vs crochet.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

jo everest said:


> http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Leocadia.pdf


I agree this is very pretty, but I myself never wear sweaters with immodest "holes" because don't want to have to layer (and launder) another item.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is a very pretty pattern .
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for the link. That is a lovely sweater.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

taborhills said:


> I agree this is very pretty, but I myself never wear sweaters with immodest "holes" because don't want to have to layer (and launder) another item.


I agree. A lot of the more lacy sweaters for warm weather require a camisole underneath, and if I'm trying to stay cool, I don't want extra layers. I'm okay with the neckline, bottom and sleeve lace, but wouldn't make something with a center panel like that.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is really pretty! And right after I vowed to quit saving so many patterns.........

Thanks!


----------

